# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Thành phố sạch sẽ và an toàn nhất thế giới?

## hf1102

*Singapore và Tokyo là hai thành phố của châu Á đã được xếp hạng là nơi sạch sẽ, an toàn có những địa điểm thân thiện nhất thế giới.* 

** 

Tokyo về vị trí thứ 2 trong danh sách 10 Dân tộc Thân thiện nhất của trang web TripAdvisor, trong khi Bangkok đứng vị trí thứ 7.
Thành phố với nhiều địa điểm thân thiện nhất là Cancun ở phía đông nam Mexico.
Trang web du lịch này cũng tiết lộ danh sách thành phố có những tài xế taxi thân thiện nhất, nơi Singapore xếp vị trí thứ ba, sau Tokyo và Cancun lần lượt về vị trí thứ nhất và thứ hai.
Singapore cũng đứng vị trí thứ hai sau Tokyo về Dịch vụ Taxi tốt nhất và vị trí thứ 5 trong danh sách Hệ thống Giao thông Công cộng tốt nhất, cùng với Tokyo ở vị trí số 1, Hồng Kông xếp thứ 6 và Seoul xếp thứ 9.
Ở hạng mục tình trạng sạch sẽ, Singapore đứng ở vị trí thứ hai trên thế giới sau Tokyo với những đường phố sạch sẽ nhất. Đây là hai thành phố duy nhất của châu Á có tên trong danh sách này.
Tokyo và Singapore cũng chiếm vị trí nhất, nhì trong danh sách 10 đường phố an toàn nhất của Tripadvisor. Các thành phố khác của châu Á như Seoul (Hàn Quốc) xếp vị trí thứ 8.
Điều tra các thành phố của TripAdvisor dựa trên đánh giá của hơn 75.000 khách du lịch tại hơn 40 thành phố du lịch nổi tiếng vòng quanh thế giới.
Các danh sách khách của cuộc khảo sát này bao gồm những địa điểm mua sắm tốt nhất. Thành phố New York về vị trí thứ nhất trong khi tại châu Á, Bangkok đứng thứ nhì, theo sau là Tokyo (thứ năm),, Hồng Kông (thứ sáu) và Kuala Lumpur (thứ 8).
Để xứng đáng với đồng tiền trả ra, những người được hỏi nói rằng Lisbon là địa điểm tốt nhất. Tại châu Á, Bangkok về vị trí thứ ba, tiếp đó là Hà Nội và Kuala Lumpur xếp vị trí thứ 9.
"Trong khi sự cao quý của một thành phố không thể được xác định bằng các yếu tố trên, sạch sẽ, an toàn và giá trị đồng tiền, phương tiện công cộng thuận lợi và thậm chí cả các địa điểm thân thiện có thể quan trọng khi nói đến sự đánh giá một thành phố," Jean Ow-Yeong, phát ngôn viên của TripAdvisor cho biết.
"Do đó, đây là một việc làm khuyến khích để thấy rằng các thành phố châu Á như Tokyo, Bangkok, Singapore, Hồng K ông và Kuala Lumpur có những vị trí thuận lợi trên các bảng xếp hạng toàn cầu."
(Sưu tầm từ Internet)

----------

